# New places



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone out there from the Denver area? I moved here a couple weeks ago, and am looking for new fish buddies


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://rockymountaincichlids.com/


http://www.rmcichlid.org/


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks! Looks like both of them have meetings coming up


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey !!! Old fish buddies are just a click away !!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah!!! so get into chat so I can pick on you


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

im in chat? do i count?


----------

